# TRT Pharmacy



## dk8594 (Jan 22, 2013)

So I've had a bad couple of days with my TRT.  Basically, I ran out of meds and the clinic I"m using is says they shipped my script, but can't get me a tracking number.  So basically I"m feeling like crap, whiny, and extremely moody.  I thought about tracking down the pharmacy to ask them what they hell was up, but I came across a pic of it.  I don't think this is a part of town I"d want to visit lol


Anyone else ever snoop into some of the addresses on their labels?


----------



## Spongy (Jan 22, 2013)

hmmmm, that would be my pharmacy as well...


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 22, 2013)

I took down the pic....not sure about the rules for that....but its shady!


----------



## Spongy (Jan 22, 2013)

lol, i showed it to my wife before you took it down and she goes, "oh, that's legit" incredibly sarcastically.


----------



## DF (Jan 22, 2013)

I just finished up the last of my trt test.  I should order more, but would rather not spend the $$.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 22, 2013)

What do you guys pay for your TRT test?


----------



## DF (Jan 22, 2013)

Patriot1405 said:


> What do you guys pay for your TRT test?



PM sent brother.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 22, 2013)

Patriot1405 said:


> What do you guys pay for your TRT test?



When I was doing HRT a year+ ago, my complete protocol was covered by my BCBS insurance.

A lot of insurance companies WILL cover TRT. I know United Health and Kaiser do with some of their respective plans because I know guys in my town who have each of those insurance providers and they are covering their HRT.

The key is to work with a physician that will allow you to get your prescribed meds fill where you want to get them filled.

A number of HRT clinics will only script you if you get your script filled with one of their pharmacies. In my experience these are the physicians and pharmacies that do not accept health insurance. So you have to absorb the full out-of-pocket expense.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 23, 2013)

Spongy said:


> lol, i showed it to my wife before you took it down and she goes, "oh, that's legit" incredibly sarcastically.



Just keeping costs low and passing the savings on to the customer ,like Walmart, I suppose


----------

